
ResourceX – Wrapping global variables into observables at ease - xch91
https://github.com/xch91/resourcex
======
xch91
It's at an early stage but we've used these util functions in our production
projects without significant issues.

The code is pretty short, so not too hard to grok if with Angular experience
or used rxjs before :)

